# Shoulder lagging on press



## Metalhead1 (Mar 12, 2018)

During bench press, as I go to press off my chest, I get about halfway and it seems like my right shoulder is dragging while my left is moving up smooth. 

It happens on bench and close grip from what I've noticed. Any ideas?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2018)

First I'd probably say you're coming loose on that side. Keep lats and scapula retracted the entire time. 

What exactly do u mean dragging?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 12, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> First I'd probably say you're coming loose on that side. Keep lats and scapula retracted the entire time.
> 
> What exactly do u mean dragging?



That was my first thought too. That I'm coming loose. Like my left side will be about fully extended, and my right shoulder has to come up to keep the weight moving for the lockout on that side


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2018)

And your left shoulder doesn't do that? It doesn't come up? As u describe it


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> And your left shoulder doesn't do that? It doesn't come up? As u describe it



No left side stays down and tight from when I started.


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2018)

Start light and keep your form just as if you were going for a triple. Start adding weight and in small increments and see when it's going south. Have someone watch your form and pay attention to shifting the bar. Your body will always try to make the movement easier. First knee jerk reaction is you're shifting the weight but at the top, it needs to return to center.

Just a guess and good luck.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 13, 2018)

Might wanna throw in some rowing in your warm up, face pulls, seated rows make sure you get those shoulder blades packed in tight.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2018)

snake said:


> Start light and keep your form just as if you were going for a triple. Start adding weight and in small increments and see when it's going south. Have someone watch your form and pay attention to shifting the bar. Your body will always try to make the movement easier. First knee jerk reaction is you're shifting the weight but at the top, it needs to return to center.
> 
> Just a guess and good luck.



Thanks. I've made the habit of setting up on each lift as if it were my max. I will definitely try from warm up to working and see exactly when, where, and hopefully why


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Might wanna throw in some rowing in your warm up, face pulls, seated rows make sure you get those shoulder blades packed in tight.



Couldn't hurt. I usually just warm up shoulders with rotations and such along with bench warm ups. I'll attempt some rows beforehand next time and see. Thanks


----------

